# Inbetriebnahme Sinamic S120



## Spiff (22 März 2007)

Einleitend: Ich bin ganz neu in der Materie.
Ich hab' eine CU310DP & ein PM340 & einen 1FK7-Motor elektrisch gut zusammengeführt & versuche diese Kombination jetzt mit dem Programm >STARTER< (V4.0.1) kontrolliert in Bewegung zu versetzten.
Grundsätzlich kann ich den Motor drehen lassen, auch kann ich die Geschwindigkeiten ändern  - aber ich suche noch nach einer Möglichkeit die Beschleunigung/Verzögerung für meine Applikation anzupassen.
Ich fand in den Doku's die ausschlaggebenden Parameter  - glaub' ich zumindest, leider sind diese auf den System nicht vorhanden.
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es noch auf die oben angeführten Größen bewusst Einfluß auszuüben?

Spiff


----------



## offliner (26 März 2007)

Du musst nach der automatischen Konfiguration noch einmal offline das DDS konfigurieren. Da gibt es einen Punkt Funktionsmodule.
Hier kann man einen Erweiterten Sollwertkanal auswählen und hat damit auch einen Hochlaufgeber.


----------



## Spiff (27 März 2007)

Danke für den Tipp, Offliner.
Ich hab' den >Erweiterden Sollwertkanal< hinzugefügt & neben mehreren Punkten auch den gesuchten Hochlaufgeber gefunden.
Auch einen Einfachpositionierer hab' ich eingefügt, weil ich den brauchen werde, & ein auffälliger Unterschied besteht schon darin, dass der Einfachpositionierer in der Darstellung der Regelkette mit auftaucht, während der Hochlaufgeber nicht als Objekt in der Übersicht im DriveNavigator erscheint.
Ich kann über den Unterpunkt >Hochlaufgeber< unter >Sollwertkanal< die Parameter ändern, diese werden allerdings im Betrieb nicht berücksichtigt. Einmal beim Motordrehen über >n-Sollwertvorgabe< schien es zu funktionieren, beim Verfahren mit dem Einfachpositionierer nie.  Was muss ich da gegebenenfalls aktivieren?
Nebenbei aber nicht unerheblich ist, dass ich über eine >n-Sollwertvorgabe< gar nicht mehr verfahren kann.
Ich hab' jetzt ersteinmal abgeschaltet, vielleicht bewegt sich ja morgen nach einem kompletten Neustart mehr. Weitere hilfreiche Hinweise werden erbeten.
Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## ChristophD (28 März 2007)

Hi,

bestimmte Paramter sind nur in erweiterten Zugriffstufen sichtbar.
Das steht in der Beschreibung des jeweiligen Parameters.
Standard ist Zugriffsstufe 1 und kann bis Zugriffsstufe 4 erhöht werden.


----------



## offliner (28 März 2007)

Der Drehzahlgeregelte Betrieb muss bei Verwendung des EPOS gezielt freigegeben werden, da sonst der Sollwert über de Lagerregler kommt (siehe Sollwertaddition). Beim EPOS kannst Du die Beschleunigung und Verzögerung als Override angeben, damit hast Du quasi Deinen Hochlaufgeber.


----------



## Spiff (30 März 2007)

Tach,
Danke für die anhaltende Unterstützung.
Ich habe noch ein wenig weiter probieren können & unter dem EPOS einen Zweig gefunden, in welchem ich verschiedene Begrenzungen vorgeben kann - Geschwindigkeit & auch Beschleunigung/Verzögerung. Nur wie ich diese Einstellungen in einem Datensatz festhalten könnte, hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen.
Ich will in näherer Zukunft entweder über Profibus oder digitale I/O's einen Datensatz aufrufen/starten, welcher den Antrieb veranlasst einen vorbestimmten Weg zurückzulegen & retour ein 'Fertig' meldet - Prinzip Taktstraße.


----------



## Mike1983 (6 April 2007)

*Sinamics S120 CU320*

Hallo!

Habe Probleme mit der Kommunikation.

PC Com Schnittstelle -> auf x140 mit einem Nullmodemkabel

unter erreichbare teilnehmer werden zwar 2 unbekannte Antriebsgeräte gefunden, aber mit dem Assistenten "Antriebsgeräte online suchen wird nichts gefunden" es kommt auch kein Fehler. (Software Starter 3.2.0.2)

Kann mir jemand helfen, bin auf dem Sinamics Gebiet neu.

Die PDF's von Siemens hab ich geladen.
Kabel Schnittstellen laut Beschreibung.

Danke


----------



## Mike1983 (6 April 2007)

*S120 Kommunikation*

Probleme mit Sinamics S120 CU320


Hallo!

Habe Probleme mit der Kommunikation über die Serielle Schnittstelle.

PC Com1 -> CU320 X140 mit einem Nullmodemkabel.

Hab mir die PDF’s von Siemens schon durchgeschaut.
Laut Beschreibung das Kabel gebaut und angeschlossen.

Unter Erreichbare Teilnehmer werden 2 Antriebsgeräte gefunden.

Mit dem Assistenten Antriebsgeräte online suchen wird nichts gefunden. Es kommt auch kein Fehler. Wenn ich das Kabel abstecke kommt ein Fehler.

Software Starter 3.2.0.2

Baugruppen:

Steuerung CU320
Smart Line Modul
Double Motor Modul


----------



## offliner (10 April 2007)

Welche Firmware hat die CU ? Wenn die Starter Version zu alt ist, hast Du keine Chance online zu kommen. Am Besten besorgst DU Dir erstmal die aktuelle Starter Version.


----------



## Odini (18 März 2016)

Hi,

ich hab da auch ein Problem. 
Ich möchte einen DSAM (Stern) mit dem Sinamic S120 über "Starter" (erstmal ohne Geber) ansteuern. Ich hab schon viele Anleitungen gefunden wie ich das anstellen muss und es ist zunächst einfach alles zu parametrieren und auch über Ethernet zu konfigurieren aber zum Schluss kommt immer die selbe Fehlermeldung:
"Die Einschaltsperre ist aktiv"
Ich hab dann alles wieder auf Werkseinstellung gesetzt und komplett alles neu konfiguriert, doch es kommt immer diese Meldung. Wenn ich auf die Fehlermeldung gehe zeigt er mir an, dass ich Parameter "p0010" auf Betriebnahme stellen soll aber er steht schon auf Schnellinbetriebnahme und eine Auswahl "Betriebnahme" sehe ich nicht.
Vom Micromaster 420 bin ich ja gewohnt das er nach der Schnellinbetriebnahme mit einem Parameter (ich glaube es ist der) "p3900" die Schnellinbetriebnahme beendet und man dann erst den FU betreiben kann.
In den Anleitungen die ich gefunden habe gibt es aber so einen Schritt nicht und da funktioniert es ja "anscheinend" ohne Probleme...



Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für die Hilfe!

Odini


----------



## ChristophD (19 März 2016)

Hi,

ich glaube eher du sollst den p010 auf Bereit stellen, also auf 0.
Solange beim Sinamics ein Inbetriebnahme Modus aktiv ist arbeitet der Antrieb nicht.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Odini (1 April 2016)

Danke Christoph!

Ich hab es nun endlich geschafft das er den Wert schluckt. Mein Problem war, dass ich nicht wusste das wenn ich online etwas ändern sollte ich es auch ins PG rüberladen muss damit alles gleich ist.

Ich hab nun die Schwierigkeit, dass die Digitaleingänge an sind und ich auf den DI0 immer ein Impuls geben muss damit ich meinen Motor über Starter betreiben kann.
Vom Micromaster weiß ich das man es mit dem Parameter P0700 abschalten kann.
Ich hab auch die Parameterliste des S120 gefunden aber gefunden hab ich es bisher nicht... (kein Wunder! Hat ja auch nur über 2500Seiten)
Langsam denke ich das man die garnicht ausschalten kann! Ist meine Vermutung richtig oder kann mir jemand verraten welchen Parameter ich mir im S120 genauer anschauen sollte?

Vielen Dank für hilfreiche Beiträge!

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChristophD (1 April 2016)

Hi,

das musst du jetzt mal näher erklären.
Warum musst du nen DI setzten damit im Starter was gemacht werden kann?
Meinst du da die Steuertafel des Antriebs?
Mit welchen Parameteren/Funktionen ist den dieser DI verknüpft?
Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Odini (1 April 2016)

Ok.
Ich möchte erstmal einen DASM mit dem S120 über die Steuertafel ansteuern. Dazu hab ich mein Fu auch mal auf Werkseinstellung gesetzt.
Ich setzte ja nichts auf die DI, Verknüpfungen hab ich auch keine. Ich will diese ja erst später nutzen aber wie erwähnt muss ich auf den DI0 ein Impuls geben.
Wenn ich auf der Steuertafel bin sehe ich ja die Parameter die gesetzt sind damit ich den Motor starten kann. 
Alles leuchtet grün nur der erste leuchtet grau. Erst wenn ich auf DI0 ein Impuls gebe klappt das und ich kann über die Steuertafel einschalten und steuern... 

Hoffe ich konnte dir es nun besser erläutern. 

Gruß Odini 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Odini (7 April 2016)

Hallo,

hab es nun endlich geschafft. Aus irgendeinem Grund musste ich den Parameter P0840 auf 1 setzten. Davor war dieser ständig auf den DI 0 geschaltet.

Grüße Odini

Werde nun versuchen einen Schlitten zu positionieren, da könnte ich auch Hilfe gebrauchen aber ich werde da ein neues Thema beginnen, da es hier ja nichts mehr damit zu tun hat.


----------

